

Sugary Drinks May Trigger Early Puberty in Girls - DanBC
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26868-do-sugary-drinks-trigger-early-puberty-in-girls.html#.VNt67Gz47To

======
DanBC
Submitting this because it talks about the problem of sucrose and insulin
spikes, and sepcifically mentions the lack of an insulin spike from fructose.

I changed the title to avoid tedious Betteridge posts (which are as bad as
"First!")

